# SunSun filters



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am looking for a new canister filter and was wondering everyone opinions or experience with the SunSun brand. They seem so much cheaper that it makes me more than a little skeptical about them.

I an asking because I was strongly considering building my own DIY canister but really wouldn't be able to do it for much cheaper than the SunSun I'd get for my tank.

Any help or thoughts you guys can give would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

They are good to go.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comment Blue Sunshine. Anyone else have anything to say about them?


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

I've had a 304b for about a year and a 704b for maybe 6 months and haven't had any problems with either one. Nice filters for the price. They are really big and hold a lot of media. The flow is over rated. I have the 704 on a 75 gallon with a eheim 2075 and the 2075 is noticeable stronger


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have one. It's fine, but not as durable as some other brands, especially Eheim and Cobalt (at least in my experience). Hard to get replacement parts for them.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I have two running on my 125. A year in,they have been great. Before I was running Cascade 1500,which I liked. I still run cascades on my 55's. The Cascade 1500 Took a dive after some longtime use(I bought used). I got sun sun as replacements. I've been told to save your money by not getting the model with UV bulbs. Apparently they don't work well.One of mine does have the UV,but I would say I don't actually notice it working. The filter itself though is great. Super easy to set up,and prime. I'd guess most canisters nowadays are.They're pretty big,and hold lots of media. The tab used to open/close the filter's valves is a bit flimsy. Be a bit careful when using it. Honestly though it's just flexible plastic. Meaning it probably won't ever break(mine haven't). Unless your home gets sooo cold that the plastic loses it's flex.The boxing is all chinese,any info provided inside will be lame. think with canister filters you do often get what you pay for,but where you buy from can have a huge difference in pricing too.


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes I have 2 as well. One I received used with a used 120 and the other I bought new (without the UV light, all hype) and they both have been functioning in my house for over a year. Who knows how old the used one is. Use one each (525gph?) on a 55 with an AC70 on each. Seems to do fine.


----------



## JohnnyGeelong (Apr 16, 2017)

I have 2 x 304b sun suns for 6 months now , no plobkems at all. Mine do have the uv light and I have just been told that the uv light was not meant to be on 24hours a day and if you do you run the risk of the plastic casing around the light breaking in certain spots which does make sense to me . I saved a lot of money using them and put that extra into good food lighting and fish .


----------



## AZFishMan (Jan 19, 2014)

Speaking of the filter baskets deteriorating, does anyone have a link for purchasing new filter baskets for the 304b? I tried one that I found on amazon that was advertised as compatible with these filters, but when the basket arrived it was not the right size.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

SunSun HW-704B 525 GPH 5-Stage External Canister Filter with 9W UV Sterilizer
by SUN
$ 89 99
FREE Shipping

Good too: NEW FLUVAL 406 CANISTER FILTER (100gal, 343gph)
$139.90 , but have only a 304 and 204, nice filters.

I have a Sunsun 404b & 704b, get the 704b. But the 404 is just as good, maybe 10% less filter media capacity and 10% louder.


----------



## pahntr760 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have a SunSun603B on a 10 gallon. Lava rock, AC, and quilt batting for media. It has been doing very well, though it hasn't been on long.

I am also using a 603 canister as a prefilter to a Cascade 1000 on a 75 Gal. This system is working amazingly well. Very clear and clean tank.

I plan to use more SunSun products in the future until they give me a reason not to.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Funny how we each can get such a different impression of the same items. 
I have several Eheim and loved them but then my choice was no longer available so went to Sunsun and so far I'm liking it. One of the reasons of course is the upfront price but the second is that I CAN find the parts much cheaper! I've now switched out the return plastic on my Eheim to get the nicer color and to get the builtin skimmer for my planted tanks. 
This is my "goto" for Sunsun parts:
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com ... l#impeller


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Well? Now that I've thrown in my recommendation for the Sunsun, perhaps I should own up to something I just found that disturbs me! Got to admit that I've used several different brands over the years and that has led me to a dangerous situation. I THOUGHT I knew what I was doing! 
That left me totally boggled when I cleaned the Sunsun 202 and it would not restart. I tried all the tricks, clearing trapped water or air, looked for stopped up tubing and finally went with removing both tubes and canister to the garage where I could work on it without worry about spilling water. I found I could not blow or suck air through one tube when it was connected to the canister! But it was clear when off the can. 
I finally found they connector block can be put on the can backwards! I should have had a fifty/fifty shot at getting it right but struck out at least six times in a row???


----------

